# rockface cement blocks



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

We are building a 1900 style building and need some veracity “rockface” cement blocks. 
The blocks were produced by mixing Portland cement, water, sand, and gravel aggregate; placing the mixture in the machine and tamping it down to eliminate voids; and pulling a lever to release the block from the machine. Newly made blocks were stacked until the concrete cured, typically for one month. Blocks were made with a variety of face textures and even color, with “rockface” block being one of the most popular styles.

Attached are pictures of the material. Efforts to find it so far have been unsuccessful. 

Thank you
Brian Krupicka - USA


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know that style of block as "Slump Block" 
I have material I use in HO, but it's too small for O.
It's VCT (tile) when you break it it look just like rock face.


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

This is being built in HO scale.
Where did you get the slump block from
We can not find it.
Brian


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> I know that style of block as "Slump Block"
> I have material I use in HO...It's VCT (tile) when you break it it look just like rock face.





BMK said:


> ...Where did you get the slump block from
> We can not find it.
> Brian


VCT is vinyl composition tile. 12x12 squares are available at most homes stores like Menards, Home Depot, and Lowes. A 8" block would be about 3/32 in HO right? I'd bet the tile is close to that thick.

HTH


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

we want sheet material that has a block that is 8 x 16 inches in HO scale for a model railroad.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll post pic's of the blocks when I get back home, about an hour.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I haven't used this stuff yet but I know some that have & they love it. It's a bit pricey but very easy to work with & covers well with an authentic look. I clicked on what I thought you were wanting. Hope this helps.

http://www.the3dstudio.com/product_details.aspx?id_product=25616


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sawdust that link you posted is just to buy the 3D digital file. You use it to 3D print the blocks on your 3D printer.
Nice but pricey, 3D printers runs anywhere from $2500 and up!

Here are the blocks I was talking about.
They are stacked and glued together.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Pikestuff makes some. This looks like about an 8"x16" block pattern

There are 22 rows of brick making a 14.5' tall wall

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/541-1004


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Scott,
Good call I bet that's what he wants!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

My bad. The stuff at Walthers looks more like the stuff I saw. The guy did have a stone pattern that had like a 1/8th" raised pattern on it. I know he bought it in sheets. I got to find some more info on this.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I want a 3D printer so bad for projects just like this!


----------



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you all for you responses.
This gives me a great deal of information and different ways to build the structure.

Brian Krupicka


----------

